# Trggerfish



## keiser (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I've decided to change my reef tank into a fish only tank. I have a foxface rabbitfish, a scopas tang, a wrasse, 2 skunk clowns, 1 blue/green chromis, and 1 gold/black damsel. With these fish would I be ok to add 1 picasso triggerfish, 1 dwarf lionfish, and 1 small pufferfish, In a 75 Gal.?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

That is a lot of bio load for a 75g, and the trigger will outgrow that tank. You could keep it in there for a while tho? Both the trigger and the puffer may take to nipping the lions fins, I wouldn't add him. The lion may eventually eat your smaller fish too. 
Do you have a very large sump? That will help with bioload.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

all i can say is personally i would stay away from a trigger
they cause nothing but trouble and they get quite large


----------

